# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  stella, femelle d'1 an, à adopter dans le nord (59)

## melodie.deleeuw

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Stella
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 5 ans 8 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 59 - Nord
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
									a des problémes comportementaux.
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* lesangesdetyna@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 75 




 

Stella 1 an 

Stella est une miss trouvée dehors gestante et présentait une tête penchée. Sa nourrisseuse nous a contacté afin de la prendre en charge.Stella a été avortée et aurait subit un avc qui laisse sa tête un peu penchée. 
Elle reste craintive mais sans aucune méchanceté. Dans un foyer patient elle pourrait se révéler être une chatte câline. C'est une chatte très attachante . 
Stella est ok chat, petit chien . 

Elle est identifiée , stérilisée et déparasitée interne et externe. 

Frais d'adoption : 75 

Pré visite obligatoire.

Visible dans le 59

Qui donnera une chance à Stella d'avoir une famille rien qu'à elle ? <3

----------


## melodie.deleeuw



----------


## melodie.deleeuw

Stella recherche toujours une nouvelle famille !

----------


## melodie.deleeuw

Stella a besoin d'une famille patiente qui lui donnera du temps, qui est prêt à lui offrir amour et patience ?

----------


## melodie.deleeuw

n'hésitez pas à partager pour elle

----------


## melodie.deleeuw



----------


## minou89

Je partage pour Stella en espérant qu'elle trouve vite une famille....

----------


## melodie.deleeuw

Merci pour elle =)

----------


## melodie.deleeuw

Aucune demande pour Stella, n'y a-t-il pas de famille patiente pour lui donner sa chance ?

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## melodie.deleeuw

toujours, voici une vidéo de Stella sur la page de l'asso : https://www.facebook.com/lesangesdet...7397695330716/ :Smile:

----------


## melodie.deleeuw

up

----------


## melodie.deleeuw

Recherche toujours sa famille

----------


## GADYNETTE

Tu es trop jolie..J'espère que tu trouveras vite une gentille famille

----------


## melodie.deleeuw

toujours rien pour elle...

----------


## melodie.deleeuw

Je remonte son post =) Stella recherche également un parrainage

----------


## melodie.deleeuw

up

----------


## melodie.deleeuw

Stella recherche toujours une famille

----------


## melodie.deleeuw

si peu de mobilisation..

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## doriant



----------


## doriant

il y aqq jours stella a été victime d'actes malveillants, retrouvée mutilée.

22/07 : Stella est rentrée ce jour du vétérinaire . Elle fut donc malheureusement amputer ((patte arriere). Pour le moment, elle est encore choquée et refuse de s'alimenter . (/videos/)
J'ai également entamer des démarches en mon nom personnel et asso .

----------


## Manouchka

Pauvre petite chatte, prise dans un piège apparemment, toujours personne pour elle ?  ::

----------


## bab

> 25février,15:05[_
> 
> Stella est une minette extrêmement craintive que nous avons recueilli il y a 2 ans déjà.  
> 
> Stella n'a jamais su se faire à l'homme malgré toute notre bonne volonté, même un simple regard est vécue comme une agression pour elle  . 
> 
> Mais Stella a toujours apprécié le confort d'un foyer et suite à un grand stress pour elle , nous avions décidé avec nos vétérinaires de laisser Stella faire son tour chaque jour en dehors du foyer et de la chatterie qui ne lui convenait plus . 
> 
> Chaque matin , Stella partait faire son tour pour revenir chaque soir au sein du foyer.  
> ...

----------


## Manouchka

Merci Bab pour ces précisions concernant Stella. Si jeune et avec déjà tant de souffrance, c'est bien qu'elle puisse se poser définitivement, merci au sanctuaire qui s'est beaucoup engagé pour elle.

----------


## aurore27

::

----------

